# RCI and HGVC - how it really works



## HGVClub (Sep 23, 2006)

Let us try to set the record straight on how HGVC members access RCI.

It all begins when HGVC Club makes inventory available to RCI for inbound exchanges.  Since the inventory is made available after the Home Week Reservation period has passed (the nine month window), this inventory carries some of the highest trading power in the RCI system.

When an HGVC Member decides to use RCI, he/she is taking advantage of this trading power and IF the space is available at the requested resort, the HGVC member should have no problem getting the exchange.  Obviously if space is not available, the HGVC member goes on a wait list - with the high trading power - which will generally put the HGVC member at the top of the wait list.  

Also - HGVC Club has a "confirm first" feature which means the member does not give up his/her points until the exchange is confirmed, unlike the traditional RCI member.

The HGVC/RCI Select Directory containes the top 400 resorts as rated by HGVC members that have actually stayed at these properties.  HGVC Club members can go to any of the 3700 RCI resorts, however,  the select directory is an attempt to offer HGVC Club members a similar type vacation to what HGVC offers in its resorts.

It is in the best interest of RCI to complete as many exchanges for HGVC Members as possible since this is how they get paid.  It makes no sense for RCI to do anything else.  When a HGVC member calls the 800-932-4482 number and requests an exchange he/she is connect directly to an RCI agent to complete the transaction. In 2005 more than 23,000 HGVC Club Members completed a RCI exchange.

HGVC and RCI are working on a system to allow HGVC Members to book RCI Exhanges online and hope to have this feature available as soon as the two computers begin talking to each other. 

Hopefully this information will help everyone better understand how this Club benefit works.


----------



## rfb813 (Sep 23, 2006)

_Please refrain from posting behavior lectures, per TUG rules.  --Cat_


----------



## jim71 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info HGVClub.


----------



## mlsmn (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for info


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 24, 2006)

HGVClub said:
			
		

> as soon as the two computers begin talking to each other.


This sounds like something from an old Star Trek episode!  But it would be fantastic once it's working.


----------



## DG001 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Guest access - is it so difficult?*



			
				HGVClub said:
			
		

> HGVC and RCI are working on a system to allow HGVC Members to book RCI Exhanges online and hope to have this feature available as soon as the two computers begin talking to each other.



Don't see why RCI and HGVC can't agree on giving HGVC members at least a "guest" access to the RCI website to be able to view LastCall and ExtraVacations or even regular online reservations. Technology is certainly not the limiting factor here - it must be a tremendous lack of will.


----------

